# Your Visual Art



## Captainnumber36

I don't claim to be anything great, but I certainly have a unique style and I enjoy what I come up with. My favorite medium is crayons!

This is my first drawing I've done in a while, and the first one completed in my new apartment while listening to Beethoven SQ No. 15/16, Mozart Horn Concertos, and Mahler No. 5.

"Sock Puppet"
7/19/17

It's fun and quirky:


----------



## Art Rock

I try to take artistic photographs, often with abstract feelings.


Escheresque by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


Peugeot Headlight by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


Psychedelic [2016 200/366] by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## Captainnumber36

Art Rock said:


> I try to take artistic photographs, often with abstract feelings.
> 
> 
> Escheresque by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Peugeot Headlight by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Psychedelic [2016 200/366] by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


Love it! Do you travel a lot and seek out buildings, or how does that work?


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks. I have traveled a lot in the past, both for work and for pleasure, and have lived in three countries. I never go on a deliberate photoshoot, but tend to keep my eyes open for opportunities.


----------



## Tallisman

Yeah I quickly dashed this off while on holiday. Not anything really serious, just some of my sketches. Not my finest work but hey ho, the Vatican authorities were pleased.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Another of mine called "Alien". Drew it tonight while Sibelius Quartets were playing in the background.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I haven't done art in over 35 years. This is one I did for an art class at the local community college about 1976:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Florestan said:


> I haven't done art in over 35 years. This is one I did for an art class at the local community college about 1976:


Fancy! . I hope you guys are getting the picture I'm more of an emotional artist in everything I do (drawing, composing, poetry) rather than technical.

Clearly you have much more technical ability than me, but I feel I do bring a unique flavor that is fun to look at.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> Fancy! . I hope you guys are getting the picture I'm more of an emotional artist in everything I do (drawing, composing, poetry) rather than technical.
> 
> Clearly you have much more technical ability than me, but I feel I do bring a unique flavor that is fun to look at.


I also had my limitations. I only did that still life for a class. Never on my own. On my own I liked felt tipped pens and came up with some weird stuff like this:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Florestan said:


> I also had my limitations. I only did that still life for a class. Never on my own. On my own I liked felt tipped pens and came up with some weird stuff like this:
> View attachment 96309


I LOVE this. It has so much more you in it I feel!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> I LOVE this. It has so much more you in it I feel!


Me and a little influence of M.C. Escher. Here is another that I duplicated upside down side by side so you can see it both ways:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Florestan said:


> Me and a little influence of M.C. Escher. Here is another that I duplicated upside down side by side so you can see it both ways:
> 
> View attachment 96315


Awesome work! I like it as a two piece side by side, it messes with your head, neither way works "normally".


----------



## Captainnumber36

Those are full of life and a spirit, they really inspire me! I love them, thank you for sharing.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have a few more. All from the 1970s.


----------



## tortkis

Florestan said:


> I have a few more. All from the 1970s.
> View attachment 96317


Your works are really nice. Pop and nightmarish. This looks like the dream I saw when I was a child.


----------



## Tallisman

Very Echeresque, Florestan... I've tried occasionally to figure out how he made some of his work but get lost in the complex geometry of it all. Godel Escher Bach is an interesting book (if you're a member of MENSA - I tried to read it and it completely lost me)


----------



## SixFootScowl

tortkis said:


> Your works are really nice. Pop and nightmarish. This looks like the dream I saw when I was a child.





Tallisman said:


> Very Echeresque, Florestan... I've tried occasionally to figure out how he made some of his work but get lost in the complex geometry of it all. Godel Escher Bach is an interesting book (if you're a member of MENSA - I tried to read it and it completely lost me)


Much of this sprang from my high school days when I was very absent (mentally) from the school system, having other "influences" in my life. I think these were to some extent an escape from reality. I don't think I learned a thing in three years of high school. Didn't even write one paper. Got a lot of D's. Graduated because they wanted to get rid of me I guess.

Here is another one:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> Those are full of life and a spirit, they really inspire me! I love them, thank you for sharing.


Thanks. And please do keep your drawings coming too.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I'll post some of my older works later tonight when I get home.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I think I'm going to pick up some colored pencils tonight on the way home from work, I'm finding the lighter crayon colors are sensitive to picking up pieces from the darker colored crayons and then mixing together when I color with it.

I'm thinking colored pencils will eliminate this.

Any insights?


----------



## Captainnumber36

"Celebration of our Bodies"
11/19/06


----------



## Captainnumber36

"Finding Peace"
4/11/05


----------



## Bettina

Captainnumber36, I'm really enjoying your artworks! Thanks for posting these. Have you ever tried illustrating any of your compositions? It would be great if you could post a video where your compositions were accompanied by a slideshow of your visual artworks.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bettina said:


> Captainnumber36, I'm really enjoying your artworks! Thanks for posting these. Have you ever tried illustrating any of your compositions? It would be great if you could post a video where your compositions were accompanied by a slideshow of your visual artworks.


Illustrating wouldn't be hard, figuring out how to make a slideshow and sync it to my piano music would be hard.


----------



## Bettina

Captainnumber36 said:


> Illustrating wouldn't be hard, figuring out how to make a slideshow and sync it to my piano music would be hard.


Yeah, that does seem tricky. I've seen some Youtube videos that do stuff like that, but I have no idea how it's done.


----------



## Captainnumber36

These latest two drawings I've posted are a rarity for me. For those, I had an image in my head, and put it to paper, I usually just connect lines randomly and let my imagination form something. 

It's really hard to do both, but it's much more challenging to go from an image in my head to paper. I really don't know how I did that, I'm not sure I can draw like that anymore!

I guess I'll just have to try.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bettina said:


> Yeah, that does seem tricky. I've seen some Youtube videos that do stuff like that, but I have no idea how it's done.


I'll do some research though, I love the idea! Now that I have a request, it will make it more worthwhile to figure out.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bettina said:


> Captainnumber36, I'm really enjoying your artworks! Thanks for posting these. Have you ever tried illustrating any of your compositions? It would be great if you could post a video where your compositions were accompanied by a slideshow of your visual artworks.


I'm glad you like my drawings, that means a lot. Thank you for all your support, I'd still love to hear you play some Ravel or Debussy, even if it's just audio to keep your identity intact! Please?


----------



## Captainnumber36

Florestan said:


> I also had my limitations. I only did that still life for a class. Never on my own. On my own I liked felt tipped pens and came up with some weird stuff like this:
> View attachment 96309


I may be interested in buying a print of this...


----------



## Bettina

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm glad you like my drawings, that means a lot. Thank you for all your support, I'd still love to hear you play some Ravel or Debussy, even if it's just audio to keep your identity intact! Please?


Thanks for your interest in hearing me play. At this point, though, I don't have any plans to post recordings on TC. I think I've been sharing enough of myself on TC through the STI thread!  :lol: Also, I haven't been practicing that much solo repertoire lately. I've been busy with many accompanying jobs this summer.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bettina said:


> Thanks for your interest in hearing me play. At this point, though, I don't have any plans to post recordings on TC. I think I've been sharing enough of myself on TC through the STI thread!  :lol: Also, I haven't been practicing that much solo repertoire lately. I've been busy with many accompanying jobs this summer.


What's the STI thread?


----------



## hpowders

Some talented artists on TC!


----------



## Bettina

Captainnumber36 said:


> What's the STI thread?


It's a thread in the community forum called Stupid Thread Ideas. It's basically a place to post humorous and crazy stuff. Here's the link: http://www.talkclassical.com/33122-stupid-thread-ideas-1361.html


----------



## Captainnumber36

hpowders said:


> Some talented artists on TC!


Thanks if you are including me in that, I'm not as confident about my drawing as I am with my piano, but I'm close. It's more or less about letting go of the need to please other people, and being convicted within yourself of what you have produced. That is the key in being able to accept criticism.

I'm still working on learning to keep my cool when people egotistically put my work down. But, I'm getting there. Everyday is a new day, and we can ALWAYS be on the continual path of growth!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> I may be interested in buying a print of this...


Only problem is I have that photograph and the original.

I have a few other items too. This one was never finished:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Florestan said:


> Only problem is I have that photograph and the original.
> 
> I have a few other items too. This one was never finished:
> 
> View attachment 96346


If we were to do an exchange, wouldn't it be possible to have kinkos make a professional copy of it and get it framed? You would have to get an estimate and tell me a price that would account for all those expenses including shipping.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Florestan said:


> Only problem is I have that photograph and the original.
> 
> I have a few other items too. This one was never finished:
> 
> View attachment 96346


I wish you would finish it!

I hope this thread has inspired you to get back into it, you are talented, and have a strong inner voice I feel, don't give it up unless you just aren't inspired anymore.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> I wish you would finish it!
> 
> I hope this thread has inspired you to get back into it, you are talented, and have a strong inner voice I feel, don't give it up unless you just aren't inspired anymore.


I am afraid I would be hard pressed to do this kind of art now.

Here is another one:


----------



## SixFootScowl

And finally, the last one I have of these, which was the first one I did. It was a high school art class assignment to design an album cover about 1974. This one actually was displayed in a temporary gallery at the civic center and judges awarded prized. I got a ribbon and $25 which was a lot of money in 1974. It looks crooked only because my camera angle was bad. It is actually square and album cover sized.









Well, all I have left now are still lifes, some graphic exercises in color, and an oil painting.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> If we were to do an exchange, wouldn't it be possible to have kinkos make a professional copy of it and get it framed? You would have to get an estimate and tell me a price that would account for all those expenses including shipping.


Let me look into it. You are talking about this one.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Florestan said:


> Let me look into it. You are talking about this one.


yes

:tiphat:


----------



## brianvds

Captainnumber36 requested me to come post some of my stuff here, so here I am with a somewhat random selection...


----------



## Minor Sixthist

expo markers are hard. It's just that the ninth symphony was so much fun to read on the bass trombone part with my incredible symphony a couple days ago.. I had to honor the man


----------



## Captainnumber36

brianvds said:


> Captainnumber36 requested me to come post some of my stuff here, so here I am with a somewhat random selection...


My favorite is the last one, the man with the guitar and donkey!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Minor Sixthist said:


> View attachment 96426
> 
> 
> expo markers are hard. It's just that the ninth symphony was so much fun to read on the bass trombone part with my incredible symphony a couple days ago.. I had to honor the man


That's impressive the amount of detail you were able to get with the dry erase board markers!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Did some art tonight while listening to Vangelis:

"Vangelis"
8/6/17


----------



## Crystal

Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## Captainnumber36

Crystal said:


> View attachment 96638
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven


I'll buy one for Bettina! Very good drawing though, excellent work!


----------



## hpowders

Crystal said:


> View attachment 96638
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven


Wow! You draw very well!!!


----------



## Captainnumber36

"Starry Night"
08/21/2017


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> "Celebration of our Bodies"
> 11/19/06


Wuddaheck, how is this not censored? I keep having some of my posts removed. :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> "Starry Night"
> 08/21/2017
> 
> View attachment 96901


And this one looks like a nighmarish condom.... Is it you or is it me? :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> And this one looks like a nighmarish condom.... Is it you or is it me? :lol:


It does look like male genitals, I didn't intend for that though! :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> Wuddaheck, how is this not censored? I keep having some of my posts removed. :lol:


Because it's tasteful & artistic, most likely!


----------



## brianvds

Captainnumber36 said:


> It does look like male genitals, I didn't intend for that though! :lol:


You can always claim that it is a fungus of the genus Phallus (yes, there really is such a fungus).

In the meantime:


----------



## Captainnumber36

brianvds said:


> You can always claim that it is a fungus of the genus Phallus (yes, there really is such a fungus).
> 
> In the meantime:


hahahaha, :lol:!


----------



## Captainnumber36

brianvds said:


> You can always claim that it is a fungus of the genus Phallus (yes, there really is such a fungus).
> 
> In the meantime:


You gave him such pretty eyes! :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36

"The Clown Effect"


----------



## Captainnumber36

http://imgur.com/1w82gL0


----------



## Captainnumber36

http://imgur.com/1QDQcKn


----------



## Captainnumber36

Fun art I think.....

Try this link:


http://imgur.com/zfQ7Xo6


----------



## Captainnumber36

I don't like the above after all, please ignore...unless you do like it!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> I don't like the above after all, please ignore...unless you do like it!


I think it would help to rotate it upright.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Fritz Kobus said:


> I think it would help to rotate it upright.


I tried...I didn't know how.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Here's an old sketch I did. I don't draw like this anymore!



http://imgur.com/S2f9tKj


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> Here's an old sketch I did. I don't draw like this anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/S2f9tKj


Fascinating sketch!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> I tried...I didn't know how.


If you use a computer (vs smart phone which I know nothing about) then simply open file, rotate, and save, then upload.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Fritz Kobus said:


> Fascinating sketch!


Thanks, it's called "Demise and Destruct".


----------



## Captainnumber36

Fritz Kobus said:


> If you use a computer (vs smart phone which I know nothing about) then simply open file, rotate, and save, then upload.


Or just upload to imgur! Try this link:



http://imgur.com/zfQ7Xo6


(it's right side up on my computer)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Fritz Kobus said:


> If you use a computer (vs smart phone which I know nothing about) then simply open file, rotate, and save, then upload.


Did my Imgur link work for you? What do you think? Too silly?


----------



## Captainnumber36

Here is a compilation of all my drawings under the name "Pino".



http://imgur.com/aLIfxT5


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> Did my Imgur link work for you? What do you think? Too silly?


It worked. It is interesting, but I am not sure what after that. There seems to be fish, masked bandit, bikini, and ears among other things going on.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> Here is a compilation of all my drawings under the name "Pino".
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aLIfxT5


Of those I like "The BIrd" the best.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Fritz Kobus said:


> It worked. It is interesting, but I am not sure what after that. There seems to be fish, masked bandit, bikini, and ears among other things going on.


I kind of like the idea of letting your imagination run wild with it, which you seem to have done excellently!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Fritz Kobus said:


> Of those I like "The BIrd" the best.


Thanks, I like the feedback.


----------



## Captainnumber36

http://imgur.com/HmehS1r


----------



## joen_cph

Have been following a few drawing courses, copying from statues in museums, & am doing some progress. It's pretty easy, statues are stable motifs of course, you just need enough patience; am still rather slow though, but expect to become quicker & more economical (plus creative) later.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

What else to do with my old piano ?


----------



## Tikoo Tuba




----------



## Tikoo Tuba

There is a significant difference twixt the above and as printed on paper . On paper you will better see
the optical illusion : the space within the zipper is whiter than white . Media .


----------



## joen_cph

Working a bit more with the light and the drawn shadows; copy of a 19th-century marble relief in a sweet, neo-classical style.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba




----------

